# Fought Back Tears Of Joy Tonight



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Nearly 5 months in and this year has been one of the roughest of my life (and I've seen a thing or two).

On top of all that, the River bite, the River bite has just been abysmal. Worst Spring bite I can remember. I caught 3 Fish in March, and up until last night, 1 Fish in April. I should have 40+ (at least!) under my belt by now...

The Struggle has been real.

Then, last night, I hooked a decent Hybrid. 21", not a pig, but it gave me a pretty damn good fight. Just that one Fish, but after nearly going fishless for the past month, it was something! I went back out tonight, hoping maybe I would hook another. I'll be honest, with how this Spring has gone thus far, I had very little hope.

To my delight, I hooked into a solid 23" right about dusk, and she was mad mad mad! Just went banana's, smoking drag, head shakes, charging runs, everything. I was giddy when she slipped into the net.











About an hour later I hooked up with her bigger sister (25"), she wasn't mad, she was downright pissed! Afraid of being spooled, I had to go chasing after her, stumbling over rocks, all while she just went absolutely psycho. I slipped on a rock, lost my balance (and grip): She damn-near ripped the rod out of my hands! (this happened twice!) Then she went on one giant, seemingly mile-long, drag-searing run. Fighter Jets these Fish are! Got her back in a bit, and she started porpoising like crazy: It would be a miracle if I landed this Fish.

Finally, finally, I got her right in close and swooped down with the net. The fight was over. I was shaking (and didn't stop for 10 minutes).

All this craziness, all this tragedy, all this stress: It instantly evaporated. I was at peace.

Tonight was a good one.


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Nice job!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Good Things Come to Those Who Wait


----------



## BetterMetalFish (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice fish, man those good nights after droughts of any amount of time are they best feeling in the world.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Great post and congrats! Pure muscle they are indeed.


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

What All Eyes said. Good job


----------



## jdkswhite (Jan 3, 2008)

acklac7 said:


> Nearly 5 months in and this year has been one of the roughest of my life (and I've seen a thing or two).
> 
> On top of all that, the River bite, the River bite has just been abysmal. Worst Spring bite I can remember. I caught 3 Fish in March, and up until last night, 1 Fish in April. I should have 40+ (at least!) under my belt by now...
> 
> ...


Congrats, that was a exciting story. Beautiful fish , that sounded like some of my river experiences it brings back some memories for sure.


----------



## Dmac82 (Apr 1, 2014)

Passed you on the way to my car. Glad you got into them. I got my first one of the year and a decent eye. Saw 7 others landed. Bite was on! Hope you get more they are a blast


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

acklac7 said:


> Nearly 5 months in and this year has been one of the roughest of my life (and I've seen a thing or two).
> 
> On top of all that, the River bite, the River bite has just been abysmal. Worst Spring bite I can remember. I caught 3 Fish in March, and up until last night, 1 Fish in April. I should have 40+ (at least!) under my belt by now...
> 
> ...


those are the reason we keep fishing when things have been tough. kudo's for sticking with it. congrats on a nice fish. things could just get better from here.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Great job !! Things are starting to look up


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

What a Blessing...
Congrats on a Great job on a couple great catches.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

fastwater said:


> What a Blessing...
> Congrats on a Great job on a couple great catches.


A Blessing indeed.

Thanks for the comments, guys!


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Very nice! Love those Hybrids! hop


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Awesome !


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Great job AJ! Happy for you buddy!


----------



## mikeiss (Dec 15, 2010)

Congrats! I wanted to go after supper but the wife made me go get mulch. Grrr!
My son is gonna be jealous! We Saw you awhile back at his favorite river spot and said hello.


----------



## DQnit (May 8, 2015)

Great story! Thanks for sharing, I literally got goose bumps from reading that.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Dmac82 said:


> Passed you on the way to my car. Glad you got into them. I got my first one of the year and a decent eye. Saw 7 others landed. Bite was on! Hope you get more they are a blast


Saw that you got a goodun, too. Congrats!

(Nice meeting you again)


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

mikeiss said:


> Congrats! I wanted to go after supper but the wife made me go get mulch. Grrr!
> My son is gonna be jealous! We Saw you awhile back at his favorite river spot and said hello.


How long ago was this?

Did I run into you two tonight!?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

DQnit said:


> Great story! Thanks for sharing, I literally got goose bumps from reading that.


Anytime.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Went back out tonight, got skunked.

Buddy got his PB, though, a straight PIG! 

Vicariously, today was damn-good, too!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Great job AJ! Happy for you buddy!


Thanks, Josh. 

Get out there and get you some!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice work my friend!


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Awesome post Aj! And those fish are beasts! I been getting the fever for them, hopefully i make your way soon


----------



## GoldenBear (Mar 28, 2017)

acklac7 said:


> Went back out tonight, got skunked.
> 
> Buddy got his PB, though, a straight PIG!
> 
> ...


----------



## GoldenBear (Mar 28, 2017)

Beautiful fish. Are you pulling these from the Scioto below the spillways? I'm new to fishing the rivers around here and I'd love to get into some wipers. Do you have to wade or can you get em from the bank?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

GoldenBear said:


> Beautiful fish. Are you pulling these from the Scioto below the spillways? I'm new to fishing the rivers around here and I'd love to get into some wipers. Do you have to wade or can you get em from the bank?


Wading is going to be your best bet. They are scattered all over the Scioto, North, and South (along with the Lower Olentangy/Lower Big Walnut/Lower Darby) but they do tend to congregate at Spillways.

A few more, been a damn-good week!


\


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice ones AJ! How big was your buddies new PB? It looks like a tanker!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Nice ones AJ! How big was your buddies new PB? It looks like a tanker!


29".....


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes sir! They are growing them big up your way buddy, nice work!


----------



## bigragu (Jan 7, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> Nearly 5 months in and this year has been one of the roughest of my life (and I've seen a thing or two).
> 
> On top of all that, the River bite, the River bite has just been abysmal. Worst Spring bite I can remember. I caught 3 Fish in March, and up until last night, 1 Fish in April. I should have 40+ (at least!) under my belt by now...
> 
> ...


----------



## Peggy (Oct 9, 2016)

Living up on Lake Erie I have never seen these fish. What are they and do you eat them ???


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Peggy said:


> Living up on Lake Erie I have never seen these fish. What are they and do you eat them ???


They're Hybrid Striped Bass: http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/species-and-habitats/species-guide-index/fish/hybrid-striped-bass

They are (arguably) the hardest fighting fish in Ohio! Yes, you can eat them, although most who target them choose to catch and release.


----------



## Jack Cambron (May 6, 2019)

Great story!! Thanks for sharing it. I've had the most dismal spring of my fishing. You renewed my hopes.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Acklac, fantastic story as well as the pics. Thanks so much for sharing.
Al


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Here's my PB


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

lawrence1 said:


> Here's my PB
> View attachment 354649


Thick!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Way to go dude!! You stuck with it a couple years and now lt's paying off. I wish the Ohio would go down so I can get at it. Miss those beasts


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

Damn you been doing pretty good...I've been out twice and nothing


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Clevelandtocolumbus said:


> Damn you been doing pretty good...I've been out twice and nothing


They're in there Randy, they're in there!


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> They're in there Randy, they're in there!


It was so high and dirty...I've been doing crappie...might try tonight by the bridge


----------

